# How to dress for MFF?



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2019)

So, I am a guy who decided he wants to attend Midwest Furfest next year.  However, chances are I will likely have to go outside to get to and from the con every day (thanks a lot room lottery).  That could be a problem given the usual weather around con time, because I will have to dress accordingly.

Having to change in and out of thick clothing every time as well as carrying it around on my back constantly will likely be a hassle.  It might also take up a lot of space in even the biggest backpack I have.  My back also sweats when I carry it on my back.

So, I ask those of you who have gone before, how could someone like me dress for MFF, given having to walk outside to get to and from the con?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm assuming you're not fursuiting in the context of this question. I found it to be pretty decent this time around. It was on the chilly side yes, but in my opinion at least, it didn't mandate a heavy coat of any sort. I was able to make do with a light hoodie that can't even zip up anymore(zipper broke off it) or just a long sleeve shirt. Take a heavy jacket just in case there's super cold in the forecast, but hope that the weather is more like it was this year.

Also, a handy trick that I learned that can help with the back sweat is to have a platypus water pack that you wear on your back. The cool water will help to keep you from sweating, and if you add ice in, it can help keep you cool if you're fursuiting, as well as providing plenty of water to stay hydrated, which we all know is very important, suiting or not.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I'm assuming you're not fursuiting in the context of this question. I found it to be pretty decent this time around. It was on the chilly side yes, but in my opinion at least, it didn't mandate a heavy coat of any sort. I was able to make do with a light hoodie that can't even zip up anymore(zipper broke off it) or just a long sleeve shirt. Take a heavy jacket just in case there's super cold in the forecast, but hope that the weather is more like it was this year.
> 
> Also, a handy trick that I learned that can help with the back sweat is to have a platypus water pack that you wear on your back. The cool water will help to keep you from sweating, and if you add ice in, it can help keep you cool if you're fursuiting, as well as providing plenty of water to stay hydrated, which we all know is very important, suiting or not.



Hope is nice but it's not a guarantee.

Going to get something to eat will be another thing if it is colder than this year, especially if it is below freezing even during the day.  I was told there was "a shit ton of resteraunts including McDonald’s and a full blown food court within the sky bridge network" but I am not seeing them on Google Maps....  =/


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Dec 14, 2019)

I can’t really say on the topic of restaurants. My roomie and I got a huge deep dish pizza first night and it fed us the whole time we were there.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 14, 2019)

What I recommend is that you take the extra clothing in case you need it and try to find someone staying at the hotel where you can "stash" you stuff while you are there.  I've never been to MFF, but have been to over 80 cons.  It's a pretty standard practice if you aren't staying at the hotel and need a place to put your fursuit or anything.


----------



## Sebine (Dec 16, 2019)

I went to MFF this year and it was pretty good. And assuming that they are having it in the same location next year then you may be in some luck. The main parking garage is connected to the convention center via sky bridge. The same goes to the Hyatt next to it. So you don't really need to be outside much to navigate the center. I actually often found myself more on the warm side while I was there. And I wore t-shirt, shorts, and kigu. And even then I would escape outside just to cool off a bit at times. I hope this helps ^-^


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Dec 20, 2019)

MFF was sooo epic this year, ironically it was NOT really cold at all, so it really depends year by year, this year we were lucky, no snow meant no wet fur but not always so lucky...


----------



## Leeze (Dec 27, 2019)

I am by no means an expert on conventions, MFF 2019 was actually my first convention ever, however I do have a couple of tips from my experience this year. First, if you are placed in the Loews Chicago O’Hare, be prepared for a little bit of an outdoor walk. It isn’t a particularly long walk (~10 minutes or so depending on the crosswalks) but I didn’t have a fursuit to worry about. There is a shuttle from the hotel to the convention center, however it wasn’t ever on time in my experience, so I just hoofed it. As far as clothing is concerned, I would definitely agree with Keefur and bring the extra clothing, the weather was pretty nice this year but who knows about next year. As others have mentioned the sky bridges connect most hotels participating in the room lottery, so you might not have to go outside unless you want to (assuming the room lottery gods smile upon you). As far as what to wear, I would definitely brink some type of windbreaker, since the wind was pretty strong for most of the con. The only other advice I might have is the line for registration was insane the first day, so if you have the extra cash to spring for a sponsor level and you hate waiting in lines, that is something you could consider. I hope you have an amazing time, and if you need any info, feel free to ask anytime!


----------

